# Recommendations for Dewalt 735 Planer Knives...



## Timbo (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm in the market to buy replacement planer knives for my DW735 13" planer.  If you own one you know that buying the Dewalt brand is not cheap.  I was wondering if any of you have found a more cost effective supplier for HSS replacement knives?

Also, have any of you tried carbide replacement blades?  They are twice the cost, but are suppost to keep their edge up to 10X longer.  Anyone with experience with these?  Which supplier did you use?

Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks

Tim


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought my 735 used about a year ago to replace my practically worn out 733.  It was like new and came with a new set of carbide knives.  The carbide knives were certainly GREAT knives that lasted quite well but still knicked easily in the material that I typically run so they got trashed quite quickly.

I have heard that the Infinity HSS knives are great  but have not tried them yet.  They are not any less expensive but are supposed to be made from much better HSS so they last longer.  The Dewalt knives have a reputation for being poor steel that dulls quickly which I have certainly found to be the case.


----------



## hanau (Mar 11, 2012)

I purchased my planer and jointer knives from
Jointer & Planer Knives - Holbren


----------



## mb007 (Mar 11, 2012)

+1 on Holbren!  I've purchased jointer knives from them, and will replace my DW735 blades with theirs when the time comes.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 12, 2012)

MesquiteMan said:


> I bought my 735 used about a year ago to replace my practically worn out 733.  It was like new and came with a new set of carbide knives.  The carbide knives were certainly GREAT knives that lasted quite well but still knicked easily in the material that I typically run so they got trashed quite quickly.
> 
> I have heard that the Infinity HSS knives are great  but have not tried them yet.  They are not any less expensive but are supposed to be made from much better HSS so they last longer.  The Dewalt knives have a reputation for being poor steel that dulls quickly which I have certainly found to be the case.




Thanks.  I may try the carbide if they last noticably longer than the HSS. A few nicks wont be bothersome for most of what I do.


----------



## Timbo (Mar 12, 2012)

hanau said:


> I purchased my planer and jointer knives from
> Jointer & Planer Knives - Holbren





mb007 said:


> +1 on Holbren!  I've purchased jointer knives from them, and will replace my DW735 blades with theirs when the time comes.



Great, but neither one of you commented on the longevity of the Holbren.  Do they last noticeably longer than the Dewalt blades?


----------



## hanau (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know if they last longer I am still using the first set I bought from them 15" delta and 8" shop fox.

Delta had a used set when  of blades in it and the shop fox I ran the set they came with for almost 2 years.

So it will be awhile before i can compare longevity.
They are recommend from a lot of users from the woodnet forum.


----------

